# 2320-How to wire in a horn



## rfrye2 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've never wired in a horn. Can some one take me, step-by-step, through the process (picture attached)? I assume I need horn, relay, and horn button....anything else other than wire? What size wire? Can I get the power off the fuse box or some place on the existing harness for the relay? Please approach this as though I know nothing...because I know nothing!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a simple diagram of what is involved with wiring up a horn. You will have to decide where everything will be placed, and how the wiring will travel. 14 gauge wire should do the trick. Hope this is of some help to you. There is always someone on here to answer any questions or give advise. Let us know how you make out. Bye


----------



## rfrye2 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Bulldog!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just a quick note, the drawing with the yellow is the HORN BUTTON, not the horn! LOL Just wanted to clarify that. Bye


----------

